# Stippling for a Friend



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Does it look like wheat?

What do you think?


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks good to me, and I'm picky :mrgreen: Well done! :smt180


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beautiful work!
My compliments to your talented wife.

Yes, it certainly does look like wheat.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Very nice. I wish that I had artistic talent. 
GW


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I was not at all confident with this one.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

WOW!! Great job!!!! :smt041

MO


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

she was gonna attempt a Banner with the name of our friend's farm "RoseDale", but got scared and went for just wheat.


----------

